# Vaping in Hong Kong



## Mufasa (4/8/15)

Hi Guys
I am in Hong Kong at the moment and visited InDragonet vape store. I have never attached videos or photos in Tapatalk so here goes...

It doesn't like videos so only the one picture. Will post that when I get home.




Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Mufasa (4/8/15)

Oh by the way. I got a Nitecore D2 charger and two AWT 18650, 2600Mah, 40 Amp batteries and a nice drip tip. All the well known mods and atties are stocked, but prices are higher than in SA. They have a huge range of eliquid, all in 0 nic.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Thanks for sharing @Mufasa 
Picture came through clearly
Interesting about zero nic only

Enjoy!


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

Great stuff. They seem well stocked. How is the pricing?
Edit: Ah saw your other post on pricing.


----------



## Mufasa (4/8/15)

Well known American eliquid is all over R400.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

Mufasa said:


> Oh by the way. I got a Nitecore D2 charger and two AWT 18650, 2600Mah, 40 Amp batteries and a nice drip tip. All the well known mods and atties are stocked, but prices are higher than in SA. They have a huge range of eliquid, all in 0 nic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



You have to haggle prices down, at least 20% down from starting point, if you have time and patience, you can go down 30% maximum - and liberally using "nee-hao", "she-she" and to start haggle: "tai gway" (too much).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa (4/8/15)

There we go @johan. That is experience talking. These were such nice guys in the shop that I didn't haggle at all. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

Mufasa said:


> There we go @johan. That is experience talking. These were such nice guys in the shop that I didn't haggle at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



In Chinese culture its an insult if you don't haggle, really honest truth. They perceive a transaction much different from our westerners; if there is no social interaction through haggling, then its an uncultured and rude customer, sorry Mufasa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Paulie (4/8/15)

Mufasa said:


> Hi Guys
> I am in Hong Kong at the moment and visited InDragonet vape store. I have never attached videos or photos in Tapatalk so here goes...
> 
> It doesn't like videos so only the one picture. Will post that when I get home.
> ...



Great shop and products! I love shopping overseas!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Great shop and products! I love shopping overseas!!



Lol @Paulie - I think to be more accurate it should be "I love shopping..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/8/15)

so one could buy 0 nic and mix it in yourselvf ?


----------



## Mufasa (5/8/15)

Yes you can mix in your own nic, bit won't be able to buy nic in HK. Personal consumption when you travel to HK is fine.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/8/15)

*gasp* Poor Hong Kong ppl. That is just .... wrong


----------

